# TELL ME PROCESS IF HAVIN DONER EGGS



## DIAZZY (Feb 28, 2008)

ON IVF NOW AND JUST THINKING ABOUT HAVIN SOMEONE ELSE'S EGG WHAT THE PROCESS IS .JUST INCASE IVF DOSE'NT WORK.
IF ANYONE KNOWS PLEASE LET ME KNOW


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

The process is much the same as IVF accept you don't have to go through egg collection. You will probably have drugs to regulate your period to get in sync with the donor and then she does what you would have done in IVF. Not very detailed explanation, sorry.

Kay xxx


----------



## DIAZZY (Feb 28, 2008)

THAMKS ALOT FOR THAT KAYE.
AND GOOD LUCK FOR THE ADOPTION

DIAZZY X


----------



## spicemum (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi

There are 2 possible ways regarding egg donation ie using a known donor and using an unknown donor.  My sister was my donor (unfortunately it did not work) and for that process she had to undertake tests, we had to have counselling and discussed the implications for her being an aunt, although genetically she would have been much more closely related.  We then had to have our cycles synchronized and will she stimulated her ovaries I was in the process of building my lining.  My sister had a hard time on the drugs (headaches and mood swings) and it was very stressful watching my sister suffer for me!  Although lovely embryos were produced it didn't work.

With unknown donor eggs again your cycles are synchronized and you prepare you lining- and with this come the issues of unknown donation and you are only told limited information.

If you became involved in an egg sharing scheme and are the recipient- the number of eggs will be reduced as they are shared and you have to pay some of the donor's cycle costs.

Hope this helps

Spicemum.


----------

